# Working Alone



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

How many of you are a one person company? I hire licensed mechanical trades as needed but usually do my own framing and trim.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I work mostly alone. and I hire one or two helpers. used to have 15 guys. . got tired of the romper room.
a lot less stress this way.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

mike d. said:


> How many of you are a one person company? I hire licensed mechanical trades as needed but usually do my own framing and trim.


I am right now. I do the same as you as far as hiring subs. I'll hire carpenter subs to if the job is big enough. At one time I had 7 employees. :blink: With this economy I'm very reluctant to hire an employee. :no:


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

I work alone a good deal of the time. It has its pro's and cons. Some jobs are next to impossible/dangerous doing by yourself. 

When I ran my own small company I found it frustrating to tell a helper to do something, and either checking up on them every 10 minutes to find them texting their girlfriend. Either that or ending up redoing everything anyway. I also like the fact that when you work alone you are responsible for everything. You are responsible for the final product, and you are also responsible for the mistakes(if any).


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

mike d. said:


> How many of you are a one person company? I hire licensed mechanical trades as needed but usually do my own framing and trim.


Alone. Think Bell curve: Started alone, then partnered, then converted to full new build company, joined with a regional builder, and finally, back down to me, my spaniels and my coffee mug.

Ah, the good life.

And just think of all the work I pass on to the sub-contractors - they better show me some love!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Always had a crew. Started with two guys helping me, had as many as 11 full time guys, 20 on a few projects were on our payroll. 

We have 5 guys now, 4 carpenters, 1 painter. My dad and I sell and run the jobs, I fill in where needed, the old man does the design work.We subbed some frames last year, and most of the foundations. We sub paint on our larger projects, and all MEPs.

I am trying a new thing where an interior decorator we have a relationship with is doing the selections packages. 

If my mom ever retires, Im subbing all administration and book keeping or hiring a book keeper. Lol. We use an accountant for taxes.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Yup, I started in a framing crew then went out alone, hired some guys, fired some guys, worked alone again, started subbing out, fired the subs, and now all alone again. My knees are shot and my back is thrashed so Im limited on what and how I do stuff now.

Im bunt out on it all, thinking of just digging out the woodshop stuff and building outdoor furniture and some cabinents for awhile. Sourcing the wood is a major issue here but theres always something lol


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I worked alone....then I got a business partner...I guess I am lucky tho. It WAY better to work with a second guy who works and thinks in a similar fashion to yourself. I hate doing things solo now, the jobs go much faster with much less stress when there is two of us.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Two good men can do much more in one day than one good guy in two days.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Two good men can do much more in one day than one good guy in two days.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

solo just subs and helpers sometimes,cant get good people,we are dealing with the facebook era


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> ...I am trying a new thing where an interior decorator we have a relationship with is doing the selections packages. ...



You are starting to scare the chit out of me...:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I work alone most of the time. The last time I had help my buddy wanted to start at 8.

That's a bit early for me these days.:laughing:

The hardest part of working alone for me is getting motivated when things drag out.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> You are starting to scare the chit out of me...:whistling:laughing::laughing:


:no::laughing:

You sound like my old man :whistling Like I told him. Only people with money use decorators. ... atleast shes not like the archy who wore a scarf. A SILK scarf in summer :whistling that dude was impossible to deal with. 

Besides, I detest selecting finishes and colors, and apparently I suck at it. I just want to be an installer :laughing:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Two good men can do much more in one day than one good guy in two days.


I never found that any 2 guys on my crew could do it twice as fast as me.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

kiteman said:


> I never found that any 2 guys on my crew could do it twice as fast as me.


I believe they did say 2 *good* guys. Maybe you haven't found the right employees yet.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Actually, right now there are two of us. I hired my buddy when we started these duplexes. We work really well together on some things and really well alone together on others.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Two good men can do much more in one day than one good guy in two days.


If one worker is 100% efficient with no wasted time there is no way 2 workers can be more than 100% efficient each. It may seem faster at times but in the long term 1 month or 6 months its not. There is not a need for 2 people for every task. 

With 2 people at some time or another 1 of them is standing around doing nothing. If at any time worker 1 has to see what worker 2 is doing, thats wasted time.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

plus there's the money issue with 2 ''good'' guys


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with rrk. Average worker is actually working 3-4 hours on a 8 hour day.Who needs that?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Working alone just sucks psychologically. 

To say nothing of it's effects financially.

Who's balls am I going to bust all day?

How will I ever afford that 2013 Ranger 184Ghost Flats Skiff?


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

I prefer to work with 1-2 other guys. Much more production, on the job less days which means less travel less setup times, more projects done per year.

And no one on my crew even myself gets away w/ 3-4 hours of work.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd prefer to work with her...:thumbsup:


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

:thumbup: I don't know if I could invoice the work done with her!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rrk said:


> If one worker is 100% efficient with no wasted time there is no way 2 workers can be more than 100% efficient each. It may seem faster at times but in the long term 1 month or 6 months its not. There is not a need for 2 people for every task.
> 
> With 2 people at some time or another 1 of them is standing around doing nothing. If at any time worker 1 has to see what worker 2 is doing, thats wasted time.


I take it you are justifying working alone to yourself. What I said is common knowledge. Your hypothetical situation provided a man working at 100% efficiency which is relative to output or production. 

Lets use Struble as an example so I dont have to dignify his last post about not charging enough. When Tom, who is a very talented siding guy has to climb up and down his wooden ladder to fetch his tools and cut pieces he is not "working" at 100% efficiency when copaired to if he was fed the goods by a good guy who anticipates his needs. 

Furthermore, lets use the assembly line as an example. In business school we were taught to organize tasks in a specialized effiecnt manner. If 15 guys are on the line and they produce 15 widgets a day, there is no way one guy could produce a widget in one day because of tooling changes.

This is basic stuff. I understand reasoning things to justify your own plan but it is the way it is.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom, just charge the right amount. If you value your time then hiring help always makes sense.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I guess it depends on the work you do. If I was a bathroom or kitchen remodeler, primarily, I might work alone. For sure in bathrooms. 

Additions, full remodels, custom homes? Tennant build outs? Boat docks? Not really feasible.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I guess it depends on the work you do. If I was a bathroom or kitchen remodeler, primarily, I might work alone. For sure in bathrooms.
> 
> Additions, full remodels, custom homes? Tennant build outs? Boat docks? Not really feasible.


There is almost no task which is most efficiently done alone. Bathrooms are a ton of up and down with materials. One guy runs and clean one guys does the carpentry.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Edited


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

There Is also the issue of two guys motivating each other. When you get two guys who are both competing for the same raise its healthy.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> There is almost no task which is most efficiently done alone. Bathrooms are a ton of up and down with materials. *One guy* runs and clean *one guy*s does the carpentry.


1+1=1

I'm that one guy. Explains why I'm so trim & fit.

As a practical matter, for any given task, there's a rise, then rapid fall off in efficiency when you apply more manpower.

There is no "one size fits all". 

In your bathroom scenario, I *want* to be by myself, I'm already working hard enough, and damned sure don't need some wannabe pe*kerwood ramrodding my old arse, and I damned sure am not there to be the entertainment committee while some dimwitted laborer watches.

pffft.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> There is almost no task which is most efficiently done alone. Bathrooms are a ton of up and down with materials. One guy runs and clean one guys does the carpentry.


Thats how we do it now, teams of two and three. 

But, the only reason Id be interested in being a straight K&B contractor is to be solo, no responsibility to employees, freedom. Ect...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> 1+1=1
> 
> I'm that one guy. Explains why I'm so trim & fit.
> 
> ...


That is exactly the prophecy I was alluding to. When calculating that, the number 1 is almost never the answer.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We havent even discussed the injustice of having your clients pay your skilled labor fees for menial tasks like sweeping floors and hauling materials.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> We havent even discussed the injustice of having your clients pay your skilled labor fees for menial tasks like sweeping floors and hauling materials.


Not their business. I give a fixed cost for a bathroom. If they think its worth it, I get the job, they get a bad azz bathroom.:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> In your bathroom scenario, I want to be by myself, I'm already working hard enough, and damned sure don't need some wannabe pe*kerwood ramrodding my old arse, and I damned sure am not there to be the entertainment committee while some dimwitted laborer watches.
> 
> pffft.


I think you missed the part where I said good guys. There is no place on any of our crews for nimrods anymore. There are too many good guys who want to work to have to deal with a nimrod. While your Vangoing it alone I am being fed all the goodies and making great time..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Not their business. I give a fixed cost for a bathroom. If they think its worth it, I get the job, they get a bad azz bathroom.:thumbsup:


Its not their business but when providing a service I always try to make it win win for everyone, especially my clients.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Its not their business but when providing a service I always try to make it win win for everyone, especially my clients.


If the bathroom costs $20, 000 and they dig it, its a win win. :thumbsup:

I am arguing for a pipe dream, Matt. I am far from a one man band, maybe when I retire. :laughing:

But then Ill be all busted up and wont be able to do it :thumbup:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Finally a fun Sunday Topic.

For most tasks there are too many inefficiencies with one guy as mentioned. I always try to have at least two guys do any task.

Yesterday for example, we did a rush roof repair where I put on the old tool belt. While the other guy was setting up the ladder, I got my tool belt on. Up the ladder I went to prepare the area for the replacement shingles while the other guy got the shingles up to the roof. When I was done removing the shingles, he started to pick up. By the time I was done, he was done and we were in and out within 30 minutes. Yes, most likely it would've taken me about an hour anyways, but on a normal day, we just saved a half hour of time so we could get to the next one.

As an employer, labor wise it makes no difference to me if I pay one guy for 8 hours or two for 4 hours but in a business perspective I can get two 4 hour jobs done in that one day and double my profit.

Also, safety is pretty big. You never know what can happen so its important to have someone else there.

Life is a little easier with some help.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Its not their business but when providing a service *I always try to make it win win for everyone*, especially my clients.


LOL, whatever. Your saying others don't in some left-handed way?

You can mebbe float that crap on your customers, but not here. 

The price is the price - THAT is the win-win for everybody.. There's mebbe 10 minutes of sweep-up on any given day or job segment.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I work alone mostly but work closely with another contractor so we help each other out, it's nice because we can work together on larger stuff but not work together for smaller jobs. I'm a young guy and can't see how hiring one or two guys on will make me money, just seems like a hassle and if I have to redo it what have I saved. I like teaching people but no one wants to learn. 

You can work alone and be productive you just have to think everything out and plan. Most things don't take two guys but some guys think everything takes to guys :roll eyes:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> LOL, whatever. Your saying others don't in some left-handed way?
> 
> You can mebbe float that crap on your customers, but not here.
> 
> The price is the price - THAT is the win-win for everybody.. There's mebbe 10 minutes of sweep-up on any given day or job segment.


There Is only one thing I do left handed..


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I take it you are justifying working alone to yourself. What I said is common knowledge. Your hypothetical situation provided a man working at 100% efficiency which is relative to output or production.
> 
> Lets use Struble as an example so I dont have to dignify his last post about not charging enough. When Tom, who is a very talented siding guy has to climb up and down his wooden ladder to fetch his tools and cut pieces he is not "working" at 100% efficiency when copaired to if he was fed the goods by a good guy who anticipates his needs.
> 
> ...


:laughing:who the hell do you think you are sonny boy,how in your little brain did you come up with that with what i posted?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> :laughing:who the hell do you think you are sonny boy,how in your little brain did you come up with that with what i posted?


:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> :laughing:who the hell do you think you are sonny boy,how in your little brain did you come up with that with what i posted?


I was using you as an example to explain efficiency :wheelchair:..

"When I want something out of you ill squeeze it out oc your neck"

Remember that Tom? Yeah still a little salty. Do you need a screen shot to refresh your memory.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> There Is only one thing I do left handed..


I'm still rollin on the floor with that one!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Burns-Built said:


> I work alone mostly but work closely with another contractor so we help each other out, it's nice because we can work together on larger stuff but not work together for smaller jobs. I'm a young guy and can't see how hiring one or two guys on will make me money, just seems like a hassle and if I have to redo it what have I saved. I like teaching people but no one wants to learn.
> 
> You can work alone and be productive you just have to think everything out and plan. Most things don't take two guys but some guys think everything takes to guys :roll eyes:


That purty well sums up what I started with. I will admit that many, many times in the beginning, I was darned sure an extra guy would make the job so much smoother/faster.

I lucked out (or, maybe things went as intended) and found an older, excellent guy I partnered with for several good years. We were, as they say, a well-oiled machine. We and the wives became good friends, and spent many a dinner and vacation together.

There are several good reasons to have 2 guys (or more) on the job: safety, efficiency, differing skill sets.

I'm at a point once again where I just prefer to do work that I can handle on my own - and today, I find there is nothing within the scope of work I do, that I can't figure out a way to manage alone. Plus, I don't have to deal with no-shows, "my gurlfren forgot to set the alarm", "I have an appointment with my probation officer", "I'm still hungover from Saturday".

Heheheh, we have a retail operation, and those same excuses get used there too.

Anyways, all game plans are sound - there's a "right-size" for everybody.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> :laughing:who the hell do you think you are sonny boy,how in your little brain did you come up with that with what i posted?


I sent you a heart felt apology Tom... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Some of my highest paid men sweep the floor. 

My helpers are there to learn and well, help.

I don't relegate them to packing material and sweeping floors. 

Everyone gets the tools, sets up, works, sweeps, wipes and packs up.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i love this place:thumbup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

rrk said:


> If one worker is 100% efficient with no wasted time there is no way 2 workers can be more than 100% efficient each. It may seem faster at times but in the long term 1 month or 6 months its not. There is not a need for 2 people for every task.
> 
> With 2 people at some time or another 1 of them is standing around doing nothing. If at any time worker 1 has to see what worker 2 is doing, thats wasted time.


And at many other times the second guy is there to help the first guy. I know for a fact that together we can move more then twice as fast hanging crown then alone. Hanging exterior trim? I have done it solo and it sucks. Add in Azek and it blows more. That is a 2 person job. Installing cabinets or built-ins? 

Set-up, getting long or strange measurements, each guy taking one end when hanging long sections and finally clean up. When you work alone, you work much harder to keep a good pace up. Working with two allows you to slow down personally but work quickly.

I have talked to a few carpenters who say they would rather just work alone, longer, to get "double" the pay. They say that the second guy isn't economically viable. That can't be further from the truth IMO. If you hire an un-skilled helper...don't complain when he is not skilled enough to double your production speed.



ohiohomedoctor said:


> There Is also the issue of two guys motivating each other. When you get two guys who are both competing for the same raise its healthy.


Plus 1 on this. There is also the side of the two guys keep each other motivated for reasons other then $$$. If one of us is lagging, the other keeps us motivated.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

rrk said:


> If one worker is 100% efficient with no wasted time there is no way 2 workers can be more than 100% efficient each. It may seem faster at times but in the long term 1 month or 6 months its not. There is not a need for 2 people for every task.
> 
> With 2 people at some time or another* 1 of them is standing around doing nothing. *If at any time worker 1 has to see what worker 2 is doing, thats wasted time.


To have a well oiled team you need 2 guys. If one guy is standing around he is thumbing. Not only is that his fault for being a thumber but your fault for letting him thumb:thumbsup: Bottom line is if a 3600sq.foot house and 2 guys are stacking the roof in 48 man hours that will take them 3 days. If working alone the house will take 5 days, IMO there is no way one guy could pull it off in 48 hours! Bottom line is more houses done in a months time.


----------



## chetec79 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have worked with the same guy for 5 years now together as partners and we both worked for my dad before he retired together on his finish crew for 6+ years. We haven't yet hired any other hands other than his brother as a ground guy here and there....it's been great for us and I actually consider us a one man show by now other than we can keep 2 separate sites or estimate/ site going at once. My dad had 3 full crews (4-4-5) and I ran one of the zoos....couldn't imagine doing it like that seeing how efficient we are as a 2/1man setup. Plus not a single tool has grow legs :blink.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

TBFGhost said:


> And at many other times the second guy is there to help the first guy. I know for a fact that together we can move more then twice as fast hanging crown then alone. Hanging exterior trim? I have done it solo and it sucks. Add in Azek and it blows more. That is a 2 person job. Installing cabinets or built-ins?
> 
> Set-up, getting long or strange measurements, each guy taking one end when hanging long sections and finally clean up. When you work alone, you work much harder to keep a good pace up. Working with two allows you to slow down personally but work quickly.
> 
> ...


Keep track of production long term, on some tasks 2 people are needed. Unless you are installing azek rake boards all day everyday, there is some down time. If I had 20 people would it be 25 times faster? If so would not every roofing crew have 50 people?

If the single worker is 100% efficient with no wasted motions, that is the key. If Tom has to go up and down the ladder that is not efficient, bring the saw up on the scaffold or roof, which he has done. 

A man hour of labor is still a man hour of labor


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

both scenarios are actually true,the biggest variable is what is considered ''good''


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

If you have to babysit your help then it probably won't be worth it. But if you can rely on your guys like you should be able too then they should be making you profit. It is without a doubt better to have 2 men then one working on a project assuming they're all equal in productivity and skill set.

Its business it has to be treated like one


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I just dont get the argument against the 2 guys vs 1, atleast not from a production stand point. Your on crack :laughing:

If you bid a deck at, say 10, 000 $, and you do it all alone, it takes you say 8 days. You bring in a helper, not even a real hand, to dig footers, pack lumber, screw chit off, clean up, roll up, roll out, you finish in say 5 days. That is very realistic. :laughing:

Now if you pay yourself, say 30 an hour, and the rookie say 13, you actually make about $200 more for the labor aspect of that project. You times that times 50 weeks, thats about $10, 000. Not chump change for this hill billy. 

Plus, YOU are not digging footers, packing concrete bags, mixers, welders, saws and chit around the house. :clap:

This is an example, of course, but you get my view point.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I have to say that I am an excellent helper. I can supply a guy with stuff even before he will know he needs it.

I remember once I had someone from the power company coming to run a line to the meter box and it was a bit soupy and uneven around the meter box, so I had set up a pallet or some planks or something for him to stand on and he could hardly believe it. I didn't need to do this, I just thought that would be the way I would like to have it if I were doing it.

Problem is, it is rare to find a good helper like this. I have trouble finding a guy who I don't have to tell to clean the tools after we pour concrete.

So I think it is more efficient for me to work alone when possible.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

i had a partner for twenty years it got to the point we hardly talked at work even though we worked together, it really sucked. been on my own for over ten years and never been so happy.
i have a guy that i bring once in a while to help lift something, need a clean up guy for a day or do a kitchen or bath tear out. i sub out electric or plumbing or dry wall finish on bigger jobs just to keep the job moving.
nicko


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I was thinking that maybe it depends on how you charge the homeowner. Most of what I do is at a flat rate to the homeowner and not hourly so the quicker it gets done the better.

My example would be a 20 square roofing job. Using easy numbers lets say I charged the HO $100 a square labor. My cost is $40 a square labor. If it takes one guy two days it cost me $800 in labor and I made $1200 for two days.

If I sent two guys, it takes a day - still costs me $800 in labor and now I made $1200 in one day and this we can do 5 days a week. These are the number I want.

So once again, it all depends on what you do. If you're one of those who hires a helper but still charges the same, no wonder it doesn't make sense. I know a handful of guys who do that here.


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Working alone just sucks psychologically.
> 
> To say nothing of it's effects financially.
> 
> ...


http://www.treehugger.com/sustainab...re-of-the-day-shouldve-been-a-contractor.html :laughing:
Solo since 1985. Just have "right"people work WITH me when I need them. Right Tom ?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

11678 said:


> http://www.treehugger.com/sustainab...re-of-the-day-shouldve-been-a-contractor.html :laughing:
> Solo since 1985. Just have "right"people work WITH me when I need them. Right Tom ?


 That is hilarious....thanks. 

I would name the Ghost "Flat Broke", but my fishing partner/contractor friend already has taken it........Cause we don't make money that way.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> When there was lots of steady work for months on end, helpers were great. Now though, a lot of us smaller guys are just trying to keep going for the next 4 years.
> 
> When I add in the WC, extra liability and PIA factor, it is easier for me to just do it myself. I only need one decent project a month and I can get through the month. Once I add another full time income, I need two or three to put the same money in my pocket. My insurance tried to hit me with a 3 grand up charge last year for an employee I didn't have. If I had had an employee, he would have to earn me an extra months salary.
> 
> It would be great to have a helper if I could just pay WC, but on a one man shop, it puts a heavy burden that I don't have or want, to chase the extra work for.




I ran into the same issues:
With helpers/employees you have to have comp ,UI, and my gen liability ins doubles. You also add in payroll paperwork , and soon will be forced to buy health ins

For some jobs and things its worth it but for some of us its just not.

Today Im going to go do a garage in viynl, I can knock it out in 5 hours by myself if I had a hand maybe 3.5 and if I figure the extra exp of whats stated above Im better off alone.

We have lots of downtime here due to 25 mph winds we get alot of so it can be hard to keep just 1 person busy let alone 2or3 more


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I had employees, then worked alone, now have one full time with a part timer. I really like having one guy that knows his stuff and one helper. Anymore and it becomes babysitting.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I had employees, then worked alone, now have one full time with a part timer. I really like having one guy that knows his stuff and one helper. Anymore and it becomes babysitting.


Thia is exactly the way I like to do it.

Its all about the numbers- if your not making money and getting it done faster with morethe men then your doing something wrong. Maybe your paying too much for their skillset or your not charging appropriatly. 

2 guys can be faster then 1 guy ever could. There are somethings that will only need to be done once. Some will just never understand how it works and that is much better for us who do. If my competition is content on working alone that will leave more projects for our company to aquire.
,


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

If I ever run into a great helper like described, I'd bring him on as many projects that they would be an asset.

It takes time to work tidy but solo end of day cleanup is a fail!


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> That is hilarious....thanks.
> 
> I would name the Ghost "Flat Broke", but my fishing partner/contractor friend already has taken it........Cause we don't make money that way.


Bust 
Out 
Another 
Thousand

A hole in the water you pour money into.:jester:


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been working 100% alone for years. I like the simplicity of it.

The last few years I've taken on some pretty substantial projects. Every time I think I need an extra set of hands to do something, I come up with a simple solution to do it by myself.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

admit it you guys just don't like to share your tools.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

1 to 3 depending on the time of year. Someone has the Zig Zigler saying something like Most people want to work until they find a job.
Sadly too true.


----------



## G GriffithConst (Feb 16, 2012)

I started my business in August of 2010, and worked solo until the end of May last year. Since then, I have had pretty good help. No one has been quite the way I was as an employee, but the guy I have now has no issues with motivation. He just doesn't drive a 3/4 or 1 ton truck that can tow the trailers around like I did. I also supplied a LOT of my own tools. I like having him around, because I can leave the job, and it doesn't stop dead when I leave. Also, he has a way of not missing much and having good ideas when they are needed. Taxes for him are a PITA though!


----------

